# Javascript für Laufschrift



## LuvShining (29. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

für mein derzeitiges Projekt wurde der Wunsch geäußert einen "Newsticker" einzubinden, der aussieht wie auf der Homepage von http://www.youfm.de.
Hier ist im oberen Bereich ein Männchen, welches die "Laufschrift des aktuellen Titels inkl. Interpret hinter sich herzieht". 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine solche Laufschrift am sinnvollsten mit Javascript umgesetzt werden kann. Da ich unglaublich viel Ahnung von JS habe °höhö° habe ich mich direkt auf die Suche nach fertigen Scripten gemacht. Viele schöne sind mir über den Weg gelaufen, aber keines, das die Möglichkeit bietet eine externe "Textdatei" auszulesen und mit einem z.B. "Gif-animierten Männchen" einlaufen zu lassen.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße 
Nadine


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. März 2005)

LuvShining hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine solche Laufschrift am sinnvollsten mit Javascript umgesetzt werden kann.



Wenn du dir diese Laufschrift mal genauer anschaust, wirst du vielleicht bemerken, dass es sich dabei nicht um JS, sondern um Flash handelt.


----------



## LoMo (29. März 2005)

soweit ich weiss ist es mit JS nicht möglich auf Dateien zuzugreifen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Du könntest aber ein <div> erstellen, in den mit php eine Datei ausgelesen wird und ausgegeben wird und mit JS dann nur auf den div zurückgreifen.


----------

